# Soap making and birds



## Momto3boys (Jun 27, 2013)

Do any of you guys have birds?
I am a parrot owner, I have a Senegal, a Timneh African Grey, a Double Yellow Headed Amazon and a Blue and Gold Macaw.
If any of you do you know how sensitive birds are, how do you deal with soap making and owning birds?

Im not sure how strong the smells get as Ive never made soap yet but this is something that really worries me :???:


----------



## kharmon320 (Jun 27, 2013)

I would worry about any lye fumes around the birds.  The fragrances or essential oils may also irritate their respiratory system.  Personally, I would not soap near the birds or store soap near them.  The actual soap smell while making soap is mild except for any fragrances you add to the mix.  I always mix my lye on the stove under the vent hood.  However, I don't know how sensitive the birds would be to the fumes that I can't detect.  I wouldn't take any chances and make sure they are in a separate room preferably at the other end of the house.


----------



## Buttsmom (Jun 27, 2013)

What Kerrie said " I would not soap near the birds or store soap near them"  The lye would be a worry, but only a short one in the whole process. The FO's & EO's are the big concern, because once the soap is made they smell as long as they are in the house. Mom to 30 birds


----------



## Momto3boys (Jun 27, 2013)

You have 30 birds? Awesome!

I have a bird room where their cages are placed....the only time they're ever in their cages in the room is when were not home or at bedtime, so if I put them in their room with the door closed then they should be okay?

I was worried and thought maybe the smell/fumes would get all through the entire house. Blue and Golds especially have sensitive respiratory systems.


----------



## Buttsmom (Jun 27, 2013)

That would depend on how far away the room is from where you are going to make it and store it. My birds are at one end of the house I soap in the middle and store it all at all the opposite end of the house as them. I would think as long as they aren't adjoining rooms with the door closed they would be ok. One other thought- how are you planning on soaping: cp, hp, cpop, mp? I personally would never try cpop, not sure how the FO's & EO's would drift through the house being heated in the oven. 

PS 5 of the 30 are Blue and Golds.


----------



## Momto3boys (Jun 27, 2013)

Are you a breeder or are they all pets?

I honestly don't have any idea what half of those things that you're talking about hahaha.
MP, melt and pour I think I will start with that as that's what has seemed to be recommended to "get my feet wet".
CP, that ones cold processing, right? Eventually I would like to try that.
HP and CPOP I haven't a clue what those are, LOL Ahhhhhh HP, is that hot process? And Im stumped on CPOP.

Here's my boy haha.


----------



## innerdiva73 (Jun 27, 2013)

He's gorgeous!!!  I had an Amazon and we had him for 30 years before he died 5 years ago I always wanted a Macaw.  He is very pretty!


----------



## Skatergirl46 (Jun 27, 2013)

I have a Budgie. His cage hangs in my living room. Soaping in my kitchen right now but I keep everything away from where the bird is. I keep him in his cage when I am soaping so he doesn't try to get involved in what I'm doing, other than to ask "What are you doing, hmm?"


----------



## Momto3boys (Jun 27, 2013)

Them "getting involved" isn't what I would be worried about, its the fumes, etc that get released into the air. Birds are so sensitive to everything, no candles, no air fresheners, nothing like that you shouldn't even cook with Teflon if you have birds or use cleaners with chemicals....Im sure you get the point haha.

innerdiva73, what kind of Amazon did you have? My girly is 10 and shes a DYHA...shes such a mama's girl.


----------



## Skatergirl46 (Jun 27, 2013)

Momto3boys said:


> Them "getting involved" isn't what I would be worried about, its the fumes, etc that get released into the air. Birds are so sensitive to everything, no candles, no air fresheners, nothing like that you shouldn't even cook with Teflon if you have birds or use cleaners with chemicals....Im sure you get the point haha.
> 
> innerdiva73, what kind of Amazon did you have? My girly is 10 and shes a DYHA...shes such a mama's girl.



I understood the original point. My bird is no where near any of my soaping activity.


----------



## Buttsmom (Jun 27, 2013)

Beautiful B&G!!!!! Sorry I shouldn't have abbreviated. Your guesses were all right. Cpop- is cold process oven process. 

Not a breeder, just crazy  They are all pets, most were re homes that really needed a new home.


----------



## innerdiva73 (Jun 28, 2013)

I had a lilac crowned boy. His name was Ben and he was very spoiled.  I truly miss him!


----------



## hlee (Jun 28, 2013)

Your bird is gorgeous!


----------

